# I am a newbee with showy ladyslipper and yellow mocassin seeds and want to try growing.



## Greg (Mar 11, 2019)

I have seeds fron showy lady slippers and yellow moccasin flowers and want to try growing them. I am new, but have had experience with test tube tissue culture and sterile technique. Any suggestions on where to get media and good instructions? Thanks


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 12, 2019)

I buy my media in small quantities on ebay from OSP. This is the address on the label.
OSP
POB 7042
Chandler AZ 85246

I believe the website is orchidseed.com

Medium comes prepackaged for 1 liter quantities. It does require pH adjustment. Prices seem to be reasonable.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2019)

Wow! Someone likes a challenge!


----------

